# To Do...or not to do??...



## Arbuilder (Dec 16, 2013)

Ok im a REAL newbi..first actual post and looking for some advise here. Will try to keep it short as possible ( i know alot of people ask what original stats were so ill give you the run down )


31 Yrs old 5'10 208LBS ( not sure bf )

So my 4yr old daughter asked if i were pregnant..and then it begins

Ive always ate what i want etc..drink alot~! beer belly etc..

So exactly 2 months ago i decided to try to get into better shape..
Stopped drinking beer and began strict diet and gym membership.

Dropped some weight pretty fast but still didnt feel too good like a 31yr old should. Went to doc and found out that my test level was 310. GH was low but everything elsed looked ok..

So now here is the deal
this is what ive been doing for one month as of yet
testosterone cypionate watson 200mg 1x per week
Ipamorein 6units x2 day ( on insulin needle )
down to 173Lbs
muscle gain is good still a bit of pooch in belly
gym 6days a week.
eating correctly etc

I got first labs back
test from 310 to 1120 !!?
gh doubled not sure of number
E level was 33 now 61 !

Doc went ahead and raised test to 300mg wk
same on ip
and added Fulvestrant as a E blocker i think thats the name

so that is where i am as of now. I did have some nipple soreness etc and the doc said that would lower my E level also i would feel more energetic and belly fat would go away due to the E.

Also came across a hgh serostim pack that i am wanting to cycle. 
1iu 2xday?

is the sups im on now good for my age / body type and should i go with hgh on top of this..do not really have a certain goal..just want to feel and look good?!?
any help is greatly needed


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 16, 2013)

If you are on actual gh you won't need the ipamorelin. Looks like you are on track. Not sure what fulvestrant is. I use aromasin for e control.


----------



## Arbuilder (Dec 16, 2013)

i havent started the gh yet, my water should be here today.. its only 1 kit i guess 3 months?
i still have a few weeks of ipa left..doc gave me a script for it


----------



## Arbuilder (Dec 16, 2013)

can i take all at same time?
Ipa x 2day
Test
hgh x2day (2 off day)


----------



## Arbuilder (Dec 16, 2013)

Also should my diet change after starting the gh? im begining to become hungry between meals already


----------



## Arbuilder (Dec 16, 2013)

Any advise on this combination?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 16, 2013)

Arbuilder said:


> i havent started the gh yet, my water should be here today.. its only 1 kit i guess 3 months?
> i still have a few weeks of ipa left..doc gave me a script for it





Arbuilder said:


> can i take all at same time?
> Ipa x 2day
> Test
> hgh x2day (2 off day)





Arbuilder said:


> Also should my diet change after starting the gh? im begining to become hungry between meals already



I really can't see the point of using a peptide that will cause the body to release GH when you are injecting exogenous GH.  That's like taking tribbulis while on a cycle of test.  That's a hell of a great doc you have. Most guys have trouble getting a doc to script test, let alone an adequate dose of it.

As for your diet, if you're hungry just eat.  Between meals I find nuts help to fill me up. Maybe just a scoop of whey isolate with some coconut oil.  Guys on GH will eat chinese food 3x per day and still wind up shredded.  Not that you should do that, but just goes to show you that you have some freedom while on GH.


----------



## Arbuilder (Dec 17, 2013)

Thank you for the input!!

The e blocker that was prescribed is   arimidex anastrozole (1mg - 1 pill ) a week
So should i stop taking the IPA when i start the GH this week??

Anything else i should do or look out for?? thanks again!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2013)

Arbuilder said:


> Thank you for the input!!
> 
> The e blocker that was prescribed is   arimidex anastrozole (1mg - 1 pill ) a week
> So should i stop taking the IPA when i start the GH this week??
> ...



Yes stop the ipamorelin when you run the gh. Stockpile it for when you are off the seros. 

I think you have everything covered.


----------



## Arbuilder (Dec 17, 2013)

ok great thanks..
is the 1mg of e blocker enough? thanks


----------



## Arbuilder (Dec 18, 2013)

Another question guys,
as of not i only have 1 serostim kit and i think its about 3.5month if used 1iu x 2day.
ive read that i need to run it minimum of 6-12 months?
Should i look into diff sups or go ahead and get more kits? 600ea! 
any ideas?


----------



## Arbuilder (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok guys..I dropped the ipa and been running gh for almost 2wks now 1ui morning 1 at night..not any huge changes but started getting lower back pain and hands swelled a bit..water retention I guess..is this a big issue? Buddy I got kit from said I need to back down to just 1ui at night? Seems low to me any input?  Only different is I began taking "super pump max" as pre work out because it has creatine with no water retention as it states??? Thanks


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 6, 2014)

Arbuilder said:


> Ok guys..I dropped the ipa and been running gh for almost 2wks now 1ui morning 1 at night..not any huge changes but started getting lower back pain and hands swelled a bit..water retention I guess..is this a big issue? Buddy I got kit from said I need to back down to just 1ui at night? Seems low to me any input?  Only different is I began taking "super pump max" as pre work out because it has creatine with no water retention as it states??? Thanks



You can drop the dose of gh to 1iu per day and slowly build back up. Swelling of the hands and feet is pretty common. It can take a few months to really see an effect from GH.


----------



## Arbuilder (Jan 6, 2014)

Ok thanks!!..so is 1 a day enough for results after months? In doing 5on 2 off as on now. Should i go everyday? Also do I take right before bed or post workout. Like 6pm? Thanks again


----------



## Arbuilder (Jan 9, 2014)

Another quick question. .
I've followed the advice from yall on the forum
once I started the gh..im still filling my script for ipa and stock polling it for when my ghosts kit is done
my ipa comes from a compounding pharmacy pre mixed. They said the shelf life is only 90days! ?!?...
Any advice on storage? 
I want to keep filling my script to have it on hand but don't want to waste it sitting in the fridge. ThAnks again! !!


----------

